# jet boat help



## bingo7731 (Feb 12, 2014)

i have a 19x72 boat can i put a 175hp with a jet on it its not a flat boat do you think it will work.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 14, 2014)

Is that a fiberglass boat?


----------



## bingo7731 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a thick Aluminum boat like a sea ark


----------



## Brian J (Feb 14, 2014)

Though not an ideal set up I "think" that it could be done. My concern would be the weight of the boat (it looks HEAVY) and the steep deadrise of the transom. Not sure where you are located, but a knowledgable outboard jet dealer could probably give you more information. I'm a little partial but www.trouttandsons.com would be a good place to start.


----------



## bingo7731 (Feb 14, 2014)

joe troutt sead it will work but i wood get about 30mph out of it . so may put the 175hp jet on my 18x60 see how it dos.


----------

